# My new sub came today



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Can't wait to have a listen. Guesses on what it is? Should be pretty obvious. 

Still trying to decide on an amp to pair with it. Hard to find a reliable and relatively affordable 4-6 kW amp for the house.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

That's a whole lotta sub, looks alot better without the tc sounds logo.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice, very....very.....nice    
--wiping drool from chin--


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Punk0Rama said:


> Can't wait to have a listen. Guesses on what it is? Should be pretty obvious.
> 
> Still trying to decide on an amp to pair with it. Hard to find a reliable and relatively affordable 4-6 kW amp for the house.


Why in the world would you put 4-6k watts on it?!? This isnt' going in a car... Put it in a large sized sealed enclosure or a EBS in a large room where you wont' see as much roomgain. Anything less and your sorta wasting it... Mechanically speaking unless that sub has 15"xmax and a 35db/w/m sensativity, you wont' need 3k to make it reach it's limits.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm looking for that much power for two reasons:

1. Output in any ported enclosure. Even in an LLT, it can take a substantial amount of power to approach mechanical limits.
2. For review purposes. I want to say that I really pushed the sub to it's thermal limits.

It is way more output/headroom/howeveryouwannalookatit than I need, but this sub is for review as much as it is for personal use....thus, I will be running the gamut.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

gamut amplifier ?

j/k


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would look for the Crown XTi 4000.

That should do what you need it too.

Very pretty sub man.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

You need a bigger beer[boat]


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Purdy blue, too bad you probably won't see it.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Install it in the back of your La-Z-boy and you'll have one helluva massage chair!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

dammmmn would love to have one of those for real lol


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe look at a QSC RMX5050 or a couple behringer ep2500's.


----------

